

How at 14, I Made My First $5,000 through an Online Game - MatCarpenter
http://www.sofamoolah.com/case-study/how-i-made-my-first-5000-through-an-online-game/

======
wccrawford
It really shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that money can be made on
just about anything. It's what makes the world go 'round, after all.

My anecdote: I had a girlfriend that I met while playing a MUD. I wasn't
earning enough money to cover my own rent and food, and I let her move in with
me to get her out of a bad situation. Long story short, she didn't (couldn't?)
get a job, I couldn't afford to support us both, and I soon told her she had
to leave. She managed to earn enough money from selling MUD items to buy her
bus tickets and leave.

(I sound like a heartless SOB above because I am. I still can't figure out how
I could have made it work, and I still feel bad for doing what I did. So no
need to tell me how heartless I am. I get it.)

